
Google will now show bosses if employees are actually using its apps - Leary
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/18/google-g-suite-launches-work-insights-tools-to-track-app-adoption.html
======
tannhaeuser
I can see PHBs wanting to discuss G suite's performance reports, and leverage
that for firing.

Office 365 does the same thing? MS, for all their faults, was once a pioneer
in personal computing, and pitched Word and Excel against centralistic
mainframe text procesing and accounting software. How could MS not build on
their pro-end user stance and deliver mainframe-like (borg-like) "telemetry"
software to spy on you instead? I doubt this is even legal in EU under privacy
and employment legislation.

